# Hello all and question!



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello everyone! 
I am a very new chicken-er in central PA. I just purchased 10 white leghorns (for $1.00 because they were escaping the bin at the feed store!), 5 red sexlinks, and 2 khaki Campbell ducks. 
So question- I don't for sure know how old these leghorn pullets are... They have body and tail feathers but heads are still downy. I'm guessing around 3-4 weeks. (?) question being- when can I place them outside in a hutch with a heat lamp or are they still too young? I have the week old chicks inside in a brooder and the pullets in a makeshift brooder. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Last year I kicked all my chicks and ducklings outside to the coop with a heat lamp when they were 3 weeks old. Last year the temps were about high 60's during the day. All were fine and healthy. I would do it again this year but the snow wont go away ugh.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I know how you feel all it does is snow!


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

Well that's really my question! If they can handle a few days of cold and snow! Lol! It's been two days of nice, 60 degree weather followed by 3 days of 30's and SNOW! Repeat ad nausem! lol! Guess I should just wait a bit longer?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm waiting with my ducks. They're 4 1/2 weeks old but they're so baby like yet that I'm afraid to try them with the adult chickens. I'd "like" to be able to socialize them in a neutral area like free-range before I try them in the coop. Apparently mother nature thinks I need to keep them inside with me a while longer. She really is the most disagreeable woman these days!  Its time she ends the affair with old man winter and catch a date with spring!


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

Haha! You're so right about that 7chicks! Spring seriously needs to warm up!!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

theHomesteadRed said:


> Well that's really my question! If they can handle a few days of cold and snow! Lol! It's been two days of nice, 60 degree weather followed by 3 days of 30's and SNOW! Repeat ad nausem! lol! Guess I should just wait a bit longer?


Please wait longer! No they can't handle snow in my opnion. Please wait


----------



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

Will do! Thank you!!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

7chicks said:


> I'm waiting with my ducks. They're 4 1/2 weeks old but they're so baby like yet that I'm afraid to try them with the adult chickens. I'd "like" to be able to socialize them in a neutral area like free-range before I try them in the coop. Apparently mother nature thinks I need to keep them inside with me a while longer. She really is the most disagreeable woman these days!  Its time she ends the affair with old man winter and catch a date with spring!


yes! as they say, you can choose your friends, but you can't choose your mother.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Last year I kicked all my chicks and ducklings outside to the coop with a heat lamp when they were 3 weeks old. Last year the temps were about high 60's during the day. All were fine and healthy. I would do it again this year but the snow wont go away ugh.


what's that wild bit of fluff by the blue feeder? haha


----------

